# Was haltet Ihr von dieser Website "Yesco-Shop.de"?



## the.hai (24. März 2014)

Guten Abend,

Ich will hier nur mein Misstrauen vor dem Yesco-Shop.de bekunden. Auf der Website wird aktuelle Hardware zu wahnsinnigen Tiefstpreisen verkauft. Wir reden da von nichtmal 50% des wahren Neuwertes.

Dieser ominöse Shop hat auch mehrere Anzeigen bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen geschaltet, bei Anfragen auf Abholung wird immer nur auf den Onlineshop verwiesen und der Mailverkehr auf ihre Emailadressen umgeleitet. Ich hatte mehrere Anzeigen mit tiefen Nachfragen anscheinend schon "gelöscht", da der Betreiber merkte was los ist.
Auch unter https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanz...page.navid=to_start&global_data.designmode=eb findet man nichts über die angeblich eingetragene Firma. Wohingegen man ohne viel suchen gleich den Gehäusekönig oder die alte Renate nachschlagen kann.


Interessant ist auch das Widerrufsrecht auf der Website Yesco-Shop - Wir haben die besten Preise



> *Die Rücksendung oder das Rücknahmeverlangen hat zu erfolgen an:*  *Yesco-Shop
> Maineer
> Friedrichstr.171
> D-10117 Berlin
> E-Mail service@yesco-shop.de*


Weil ich heute sowieso mal in Berlin unterwegs war, hab ich mir doch glatt den Spass gemacht und war mal auf der Friedrichstrasse. Das ist ja die Nobelstrasse in Berlin, selbst ein seriöser Computerladen wäre da aungewöhnlich.

Hier die Fotos.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erstmal eine sehr hochtrabende Adresse mit exquisiten Nachbarn, aber leider nirgends was von Yesco-Shop oder Maineer zu finden.

das einzige was mich verwirrt ist die Zahlmöglichkeit per PayPal. Auch wenn der Käuferschutz stets eine ungewisse Kulanzhandlung seites PayPal ist. Im Ernstfall sollte die Sachlage doch so eindeutig sein, dass man das Geld wieder kriegt oder?


Klärt mich bitte auf!


----------



## Affliction (25. März 2014)

Die UstId ist auch ungültig. Angebliche ID: 982145378

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/vatResponse.html


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*

Bis du auf die Masche hereingefallen, oder warum regst du dich gerade so akribisch auf ?


----------



## the.hai (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6274744 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis du auf die Masche hereingefallen, oder warum regst du dich gerade so akribisch auf ?


 
natürlich nicht.

aber da es ja anscheinend viele "dumme" gibt (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ebay-ersteigert-kommentar-zur-rechtslage.html) will ich nur schützen. gerade weil hier absolute sicherheit suggeriert wird. (noble adresse, angebliche steuernummer usw, paypal)

die paypalzahlung wird dann bestimmt bei vertragsabschluss ploötzlich nichtmehr möglich sein, anders kann ichs mir nicht erklärn.

P.S. über eine einzelne Seite alias WebShop, bin ich persönlich noch nie gestolpert. Meist wird doch nur Ebay und Co. "aus"genutzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*

Naja komisch klingt es schon wenn man dieses Angebot sieht. Gut auf der einen Seite könnte man sagen das es eben kein Ladengeschäft gibt aber die Öffnungszeiten sind schon etwas seltsam.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*



the.hai schrieb:


> natürlich nicht.


Bei der heutigen "GeizISTGeil"-Gesellschaft, werden die Kunden gefühlt immer dümmer, je niedriger der Preis ist


----------



## the.hai (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6274765 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der heutigen "GeizISTGeil"-Gesellschaft, werden die Kunden gefühlt immer dümmer, je niedriger der Preis ist


 
und genau darum ging es mir bei meiner warnung.


----------



## yescoshop (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*

*Hallo the.hai,
*
Unsere Firma ist Legal und auch in der Friedrichstr. 171 in Berlin anwesend, da müssten Sie sich einfach nur mal einen Brief senden.
Yesco-Shop ist ein Unternehmen von PreisPiraten 24 GmbH die dort auch anwesend sind.
Ich weise auch sie Darauf hin das wir gegen Sie Strafanzeige wegen Rufschädigung erstatten werden.
Wir bieten PayPal als sichere Zahlungsmethode an. Betrüger würden dieses nicht tun.
Auch zu unseren Preisen kann ich nur sagen, das auf der Startseite ausführlich Steht, dass diese Angebote nur bis zum 31.03.2014 Gelten, danach werden definitiv die durchgestrichenen Preise stehen.
Daher fordere ich Sie hiermit Offiziell auf diesen Thread zu löschen.
Anhand Ihrer IP-Adresse die sie auf unserem Server hinterlassen haben sowie Ihrer E-Mail und Telefonnummer werden wir auch keine Scheu haben gegen Sie Anzeige zu erstatten. Wir haben auch Ihren Thread bei dem Forum Betreiber gemeldet. (mit Geschäftsnachweis unserer Firma)
Des weiteren handelt es sich nicht um ein Computerladen sondern um ein Online Unternehmen.
Mit freundlichen grüßen
Maineer.


----------



## the.hai (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*



yescoshop schrieb:


> *Hallo the.hai,
> *
> Unsere Firma ist Legal und auch in der Friedrichstr. 171 in Berlin anwesend, da müssten Sie sich einfach nur mal einen Brief senden.
> Yesco-Shop ist ein Unternehmen von PreisPiraten 24 GmbH die dort auch anwesend sind.
> ...


 
Ich bitte doch die genannten Punkte zu entkräften:

- wieso sind die gemeldeten Anzeigen in Ebay Kleinanzeigen verschwunden

- wieso ist nichts über sie zu finden bei https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanz...page.navid=to_start&global_data.designmode=eb und VIES

- wie soll post ankommen, wenn ihr name nicht an der adresse vorkommt?


Ich habe lediglich mein Misstrauen geäussert, da können sie mir gerne alles erklären.

zu der Preisiraten24 geschichte:

- domain gesperrt http://www.preispiraten24.de/


Was ist da los?

P.S. jeglicher von mir geschilderter umstand ist wahr und solch eine reaktion, kenn ich nicht von anderen Händlern.


----------



## yescoshop (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*

Was mit der Domain ist kann ich Ihnen gern sagen. Unser Hauptunternehmen PreisPiraten24 ist ein Offlineservice Keine Internetpräsenz da unser Name Geschützt ist wurde diese Domain gesperrt.
Die Anzeigen sind bei Kleinanzeigen ausgelaufen, da unser Angebot begrenzt ist. 
Ab dem 01.04.2014 sind die Preise normal. Doch wir müssen Marketing betreiben und das ist die Beste Art und weise Promo zu betreiben.
Keiner zwingt hier jemanden etwas zu Kaufen.
Wer es getan hat, hat einen der Computer und ist Glücklich darüber.


----------



## 3-way (25. März 2014)

Da hat sich irgendeiner die Mühe gemacht sich unter yescoshop nen account zu createn und will jetzt jedem ans Bein pissen mit Anzeige


----------



## Teutonnen (25. März 2014)

Ausdrücke würde ich hier zurückhaltend einsetzen, sowas erfüllt evtl. den Tatbestand der Beleidigung.


----------



## the.hai (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*



yescoshop schrieb:


> Was mit der Domain ist kann ich Ihnen gern sagen. Unser Hauptunternehmen PreisPiraten24 ist ein Offlineservice Keine Internetpräsenz da unser Name Geschützt ist wurde diese Domain gesperrt.
> Die Anzeigen sind bei Kleinanzeigen ausgelaufen, da unser Angebot begrenzt ist.
> Ab dem 01.04.2014 sind die Preise normal. Doch wir müssen Marketing betreiben und das ist die Beste Art und weise Promo zu betreiben.
> Keiner zwingt hier jemanden etwas zu Kaufen.
> Wer es getan hat, hat einen der Computer und ist Glücklich darüber.


 
warum steht im yesco-shop impressum nichts davon, dass sie teil einer preispiraten24 gmbh sind? auch zu der preispiraten24 gmbh findet man nicht in den hiesigen verzeichnissen.

was ist nun mit ihrer firmenadresse? bei welcher firma hätte ich denn an dem klingelschild klingeln müssen`(siehe foto im startpost)

wieviele haben sie davon noch auf lager? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde gerne 4-5 stück bestellen, dann brauch ich die nächsten monate nicht arbeiten gehen und sammel wieder ebay bewertungen.


wenn sie in berlin ansässig sind, wo ist dann das lager? vlt kann man das mal besichtigen? bei abholung komm ich sofort mit bargeld, null problemo.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. März 2014)

Firmenverzeichnisse sind doch öffentlich zugänglich, also könnte yescoshop hier doch einfach die entsprechenden Unterlagen posten.

Oh und man schreibt nicht "Tripple" sondern "Triple" - mit einem P und entweder ist es ein Triple-SLI-Rechner oder es sind 4 GTX Titan Black drin, aber beides geht nicht.


----------



## yescoshop (25. März 2014)

3-way schrieb:


> Da hat sich irgendein Kiddy die Mühe gemacht sich unter yescoshop nen account zu createn und will jetzt jedem ans Bein pissen mit Anzeige


 
Nein das habe ich nicht der Herr ich sehe es anhand der Referrer wer auf unseren Servern verkehrt.


----------



## yescoshop (25. März 2014)

Wie gesagt wenn Ihr der Meinung seit... bitte wir haben nichts zu Verbergen.
Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. März 2014)

Nun, wenn ihr nichts zu "verbergen" habt, dann könnt ihr doch problemlos "offenlegen", nicht?


----------



## the.hai (25. März 2014)

yescoshop schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn Ihr der Meinung seit... bitte wir haben nichts zu Verbergen.
> Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Abend.



Dann wäre doch eine antwort auf die von mir genannten punkte sinnvoll und zwar auf alle!


----------



## Teutonnen (25. März 2014)

yescoshop schrieb:


> Doch wir müssen Marketing betreiben und das ist die Beste Art und weise Promo zu betreiben.
> .



Nun, dann hättet ihr jetzt die perfekte Gelegenheit für euer Marketing. Wie hiess es noch... Hose runter, ich will sehen


----------



## Gast1668381003 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*



yescoshop schrieb:


> Ab dem 01.04.2014 sind die Preise normal. Doch wir müssen Marketing betreiben und das ist die Beste Art und weise Promo zu betreiben.
> Keiner zwingt hier jemanden etwas zu Kaufen.
> Wer es getan hat, hat einen der Computer und ist Glücklich darüber.



High End Gamer PC > XMX Gaming Computer Core i7-4770K - Yesco-Shop GmbH

600 € ?!  ...  

Allein die verbaute Grafikkarte kostet schon weit über 500 € - die verbaute CPU kostet 280 € !!

*Edit*

Auch wenn's unter "Gebrauchtwaren" eingetragen ist - der Preis ist ein wenig ...unrealistisch 

*Edit 2*

Wenn man was an die Adresse "Friedrichstraße 171" zurückschicken will - wo genau soll der Kurier denn klingeln, wenn weder der Name "Yesco-Shop", noch "Maineer" dort zu finden ist ?!


----------



## Lexx (25. März 2014)

Die Moderatoren-Abwesenheit ist bemerkenswert.


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

Das stinkt mMn zum Himmel. Niemand verkauft mMn Systeme für zum Teil deutlich weniger als ~50% des aktuellen Marktwertes, wirklich niemand. Ich habe ja selber Kontakte zu gewissen Händlern und bekomme so manche Sachen "etwas" günstiger, aber die Preise sind derart niedrig (da kostet dann der PC lediglich so viel wie die Grafikkarte allein), dass der Anbieter hier gigantische Verluste machen würde. So etwas kann mMn niemals im Interesse eines Anbieters sein, auch nicht zur Akquirierung eines Kundenstamms.
Die Ungereimtheiten bei USt-IdNr., Adresse, Impressum, angeblicher Mutterfirma etc. pp sorgen mEn zusätzlich dafür, dass man unbedingt Vorsicht walten lassen sollte und die geäußerte Skepsis angebracht ist.

Diese Tatsachen und die von the.hai aufgeführten Punkte (die leider nicht beantwortet wurden) sollten jedem mit gesundem Menschenverstand klar vor Augen führen, was aufgrund der aktuellen Kenntnisse von diesem Anbieter zu halten ist.
Und Nein, das war keine Beleidigung, Rufschädigung, Geschäftsschädigung etc. pp, sondern lediglich meine persönliche Auffassung zur geschilderten Lage.

Die Art und Weise, wie the.hai hier für seine Äußerung von Bedenken bzgl. des Shops angegangen wurde, spricht Bände! Zudem sorgen die Rechtschreibfehler, inhaltlichen Fehler ("Trip*p*le"-SLI bei vier Grafikkarten etc.) und der Umgangston der hier als Vertreter des Shops auftretenden Person dafür, dass sich der negative Eindruck nachhaltig verfestigen muss.


----------



## the.hai (25. März 2014)

Nachdem hier weiterhin nichts kam, bin ich froh wenigstens den Platz Eins inne zu haben. Somit ist es jederzeit möglich sich zu informieren, was natürlich Lesekompetenz vorraussetzt 

Let me google that for you


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

Und da es noch nicht getan wurde, möchte ich Dir an dieser Stelle für deinen Einsatz danken!  Gratulation zu Platz 1 auf google!


----------



## Teutonnen (25. März 2014)

Ich hab dem Thread hier auch mal ein Abo verpasst.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Kann hier nicht mal ein Mod dicht machen?  Das glaubt sonst noch jemand


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

Was denn genau?  Die geäußerten Bedenken am Shop oder die Trip*p*le-Titan-BE-SLI-Systeme mit vier (!) Grafikkarten () für ~2k€?


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Also bitte, kein Shop der Welt meldet sich in einem Hardware Forum an um einem User zu sagen das gegen ihn Anzeige erstattet wird 
Zudem sind die Preise total dämlich. Klar bekommt man Hardware im Einkauf günstiger, aber so wäre das der Finanzielle ruin für die Betreiber.


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

War auch nur sarkastisch gemeint, habe dich sehr gut verstanden.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

So habe ich es auch verstanden.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. März 2014)

Es gibt garantiert wieder wen, dessen Eier dem Hirn das Denken abnehmen. Es gibt immer welche.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2014)

Bester Thread seit langem, das steht schon mal fest, hat alles was an Unterhaltung zu bieten ist, eine Warnung, jemand der sich als betroffener Shop Betreiber ausgibt, Drohungen, Beweiskrieg und stumpfe Erklärungsversuche.
Mal eine frage an die illustre Runde, hat sich schon jemand die mühe gemacht und diesen Shop kontaktiert, um herauszufinden ob der Nutzer "yescoshop" wirklich in ihrem Namen spricht ?
Was ich doch sehr bezweifle, spät Nachts mit einem zweifelhaft Qualitativen Schriftverkehr, denn nicht mal Weltkonzerne äußern sich in Foren zu Vorwürfen.
Ich glaube eher das es ein gelangweilter Nutzer ist, der eventuell etwas gegen den TE hat und einen Stellvertreterkrieg hiermit entfachen wollte, nur schade das wir nie erfahren werden welcher PCGHX Nutzer es war der wahrscheinlich schon gebannt wurde - wenn es so war.
Schon alleine das der Thread noch existiert, ist ein klares Anzeichen das PCGH der selben Ansicht wie der TE ist, und/oder das "yescoshop" nichts unternommen hat um dies hier zu beenden.
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht, würde mich nicht wundern wenn heraus käme das dies eine Briefkastenfirma ist, wie zb die des öfteren in diversen TV Sendungen verfolgt und angeprangert werden.


----------



## debalz (25. März 2014)

Es ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen, dass sich ein Shop hier anmeldet und auch für einen befristeten Zeitraum extrem gute Angebote macht bzw. ich weiß nicht ob es für solche Angebote ein "unteres Limit" gibt von Rechts wegen.
Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten, oder hat jemand dort bestellt und nur bezahlt aber nichts bekommen o.ä. ?


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2014)

Back in business...

Nachdem der shop erst kurzzeitig die preise erhöht hat wegen einem shitstorm-angriff, ist jetzt wieder alles günstig wegen räumungsverkauf durch geschäftsaufgabe.

Muss sich jeder selbst ein bild drüber machen, was von einem solchen shop zu halten ist. 

Kleine zusammenfassung:

- angebliche sonderangebote weil neu gegründet
- preise hoch wegen kritik
- preise runter wegen geschäftsaufgabe

Das alles passiert innerhalb 30tage....

P.s. es ist definitiv keine paypalzahlung möglich. Ich bin den bestellvorgang mal testweise mit über 7000euro im warenkorb durchgegangen.

Also augen auf!!!


----------



## beren2707 (4. April 2014)

Wow, der Thread lebt wieder.


----------



## Lexx (4. April 2014)

Gibts Selbstabholung?


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Gibts Selbstabholung?



Ausdrücklich nach eigener nachfrage NICHT MÖGLICH.

Soviel dazu :b


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

Egal wo ich auf die Website gehe, es kommt immer die Meldung, "Zugang nur für registrierte Benutzer möglich" oder so ähnlich, egal welchen Reiter oder Link ich anklicke.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. April 2014)

Kann man auf Rechnung kaufen?

Wenn ja wäre es ja nicht schlecht man müsste nur guten kontakt zum dhl haben damit man den pc erst testen kann sadas der dhl bote in einer stunde wieder kommt.

Falls der pc nicht das verspricht was schwarz auf weiß steht.

Mfg


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Egal wo ich auf die Website gehe, es kommt  immer die Meldung, "Zugang nur für registrierte Benutzer möglich" oder  so ähnlich, egal welchen Reiter oder Link ich anklicke.



ich vermute, dass die seite jetzt "tot" ist



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Kann man auf Rechnung kaufen?
> 
> Wenn ja wäre es ja nicht schlecht man müsste nur guten kontakt zum dhl haben damit man den pc erst testen kann sadas der dhl bote in einer stunde wieder kommt.
> 
> ...


 

NUR VORKASSe und selbst dann wirst du vlt nie einen rechner sehen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2014)

Jepp ist arg seltsam das man erst die Hosen runter lassen muss um deren Angebote zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Gut das sich mal jemand im Forum anmeldet um die Stühle gerade zu rücken hatte ich schon erlebt auch mit Drohungen. Es war suspekt und bleibt es wohl auch, gut man versucht zu Beginn ein paar gute Angebote einzustellen aber sicherlich nicht die gesamte Angebotspalette und zum Dumpingpreis. Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse?


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. April 2014)

Nur Vorkasse,dann ist er nicht seriös. Per Rechnung ist immer die erste variante zum bezahlen dann kommt vorkasse und paypal.

Naja wenn alleine schon unter der adresse nichts zufinden ist dann kann das nichts sein.

@hai schon post von der statsanwaltschaft bekommen?
Glaube eher nicht. Man sollte den shop mal bei der statsanwaltschaft melden.

Mfg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. April 2014)

@the.hai; Warum wurde der Thread geschlossen, und warum wieder aufgemacht, dazu muss es ja eine interessante Geschichte geben ?
Wenn Nein...
@PCGH; Was ist passiert, habt ihr mehr Infos über den Shop bzw den Nutzer "yescoshop" erlangt ?


----------



## the.hai (4. April 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6306217 schrieb:
			
		

> @the.hai; Warum wurde der Thread geschlossen, und warum wieder aufgemacht, dazu muss es ja eine interessante Geschichte geben ?
> Wenn Nein...
> @PCGH; Was ist passiert, habt ihr mehr Infos über den Shop bzw den Nutzer "yescoshop" erlangt ?



Der thread wurde geschlossen, weil man angst vor rechtsfolgen hatte und die verantwortliche person nicht da war. Jetzt ist diese aber wieder da, alles geprüft und hier sind wa wieder 

Kann ich im detail gern per pn erklären.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. April 2014)

Jetzt isser ja wieder da


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Der thread wurde geschlossen, weil man angst vor rechtsfolgen hatte und die verantwortliche person nicht da war. Jetzt ist diese aber wieder da, alles geprüft und hier sind wa wieder
> 
> Kann ich im detail gern per pn erklären.



Würde mich auch mal interessieren in groben Zügen.
 Generell wird sich das Problem ja eh von alleine auflösen


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2014)

Die nicht-Computec-Moderation hat den Thread ausgeblendet, da sie keine Rechtsfolgen einstufen können/dürfen. PCGH_Stephan war bis 1.4. im Urlaub und hat die Sache im Anschluss geprüft. Aufgrund keinerlei Widerlegung der Tatsachen und auch allen sonstigen Fakten wurde der Thread wieder geöffnet. Lediglich ein paar Beiträge wurden nach seiner Aussage ein bsichen entschärft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2014)

Thanks, so etwas in der Art hatte ich mir auch fast gedacht. Bis auf ein paar Wörter war es ja nur eine normale Diskussion wenn auch mit Emotionen behaftet


----------



## Festplatte (6. April 2014)

*AW: Warnung vor Yesco-Shop.de!!!*



yescoshop schrieb:


> Ich weise auch sie Darauf hin das wir gegen Sie Strafanzeige wegen Rufschädigung erstatten werden. Anhand Ihrer IP-Adresse die sie auf unserem Server hinterlassen haben sowie Ihrer E-Mail und Telefonnummer werden wir auch keine Scheu haben gegen Sie Anzeige zu erstatten.



Ich kann nicht mehr!  Wie dieser Typ auch durch die IP automatisch die E-Mail und Telefonnummer zu wissen meint. 



yescoshop schrieb:


> Nein das habe ich nicht der Herr ich sehe es anhand der Referrer wer auf unseren Servern verkehrt.



Das macht ja noch viel weniger Sinn.  Hey du, ich sehe von welcher Webseite du kommst, du musst unter dem Namen "the.hai" im PCGH-Forum angemeldet sein.


----------



## GxGamer (11. April 2014)

Da ist der Thread ja wieder.... 

Darf ich jetzt von meiner Erfahrung berichten oder werde ich dann verklagt?
Zum Thema Sicherheit durch Paypal: Paypal gibts erst ab einem Bestellwert von 1500€. Bieten sie nur noch für die hochwertigen Waren an. Ich wusste es. Iphones sind demnach nicht hochwertig.

Als ob das noch von Belang ist. Inzwischen ist das Angebot nur noch für registrierte Kunden sichtbar.


----------



## the.hai (11. April 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sicherheit durch Paypal: Paypal gibts erst ab einem Bestellwert von 1500€.


 
ich hab selbst den bestellvorgang durchgespielt (als es noch alles "verfügbar" war) und es war auch bei einem einkaufswert von über 7000€ kein paypal möglich. Nur vorkasse auf ein achso seriöses wirecard konto war im angebot, wo nichtmal eine natürliche person kontoinhaber war....

die betreiber sind mehr als zwielichtig, aber das haben wir ja schon mehrfach und durch verschiedenste argumente aufgezeigt. ich hoffe, dass ich wenigstens ein paar leute vor einer negativen erfahrung bewahren konnte.


----------



## Festplatte (11. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> ich hab selbst den bestellvorgang durchgespielt (als es noch alles "verfügbar" war) und es war auch bei einem einkaufswert von über 7000€ kein paypal möglich. Nur vorkasse auf ein achso seriöses wirecard konto war im angebot, wo nichtmal eine natürliche person kontoinhaber war....
> 
> die betreiber sind mehr als zwielichtig, aber das haben wir ja schon mehrfach und durch verschiedenste argumente aufgezeigt. ich hoffe, dass ich wenigstens ein paar leute vor einer negativen erfahrung bewahren konnte.



Nach den Kommentaren vom yescoshop hier, war dieser Laden für mich sowieso schon gestorben.  Abgesehen davon, dass ich bis zu diesem Thread nichts von der Seite gehört hatte.


----------



## Affliction (14. April 2014)

Ui, wieder da. 

Haben sich die "aufpasser" hier im forum etwa belehren lassen!
Kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Teutonnen (14. April 2014)

Yesco-Shop wurde anscheinend geschlossen  Seit gestern kommt bei mir nur noch die Meldung, dass der Provider die Seite geschlossen habe.


----------



## the.hai (14. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Yesco-Shop wurde anscheinend geschlossen  Seit gestern kommt bei mir nur noch die Meldung, dass der Provider die Seite geschlossen habe.


 
mit nichts anderem habe ich gerechnet. der "livechat-service" war schon seit gestern nichtmehr registriert und nun das.

die website ist offline


----------



## Affliction (14. April 2014)

Die basteln garantiert schon an der nächsten seite. 

Unglaublich das der thread vorübergehend geschlossen wurde!  Das sich die moderatoren soo einschüchtern haben lassen (von nem kidi das sich als yescoshop ausgab) ist überhaupt nicht tragbar. Das ist mal wieder ein eindeutiger beweis das threads viel zu schnell, mit mangelnden infos geschlossen werden. 

Ech ein armutszeugnis!


----------



## efdev (14. April 2014)

naja der thread wurde doch gerade wegen mangelnden infos geschlossen und auch sofort wieder geöffnet als alles geklärt wurde.


----------



## Affliction (14. April 2014)

Ne gefälschte umsatzsteueridentnummer ist kein mangelnder beweis!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. April 2014)

Man muss nicht alles kommentieren, wenn Hintergrundinformationen zu den internen Abläufen fehlen ... 

Ich wäre euch übrigens sehr verbunden, wenn Äußerungen unterlassen würden, die ich anschließend sowieso editieren muss, damit wir uns als Forenbetreiber nicht angreifbar machen.


----------



## Affliction (14. April 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Man muss nicht alles kommentieren, wenn Hintergrundinformationen zu den internen Abläufen fehlen ...
> 
> Ich wäre euch übrigens sehr verbunden, wenn Äußerungen unterlassen würden, die ich anschließend sowieso editieren muss, damit wir uns als Forenbetreiber nicht angreifbar machen.



Sorry aber hintergrundwissen zum thema ist ja wohl mehr als genug da. Und editiert werden müßte nicht so viel, wenn hier nicht sone begrenzte meinungsfreiheit herschen würde. Am wichtigsten ist doch, dass niemand persönlich angegriffen wird. 

Lg


----------



## the.hai (14. April 2014)

naja, das ding ist durch...


vlt haben wir alle was draus gelernt und auch computec hat vlt mal einen weiteren mitarbeiter parat, falls wiedermal sowas vorkommt. ne warnung sollte schnell erfolgen, da macht mehrere tage warten keinen sinn


----------



## Affliction (14. April 2014)

Jup

I find in jedem fall lobenswert vom TE das er diesen warnthread geöffnet hat. 
Weiter so!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. April 2014)

4303 schrieb:


> Sorry aber hintergrundwissen zum thema ist ja wohl mehr als genug da.


Niemand bestreitet, dass der Umgang mit diesem Thread nicht optimal gelaufen ist. Aber mir ist nicht bekannt, dass du in die Kommunikation zwischen Moderation und Redaktion eingeweiht warst. Insofern ist es nicht angebracht darüber zu spekulieren, aus welchem Grund die Moderation wie gehandelt hat und ihr ein Armutszeugnis auszustellen.


4303 schrieb:


> Und editiert werden müßte nicht so viel, wenn hier nicht sone begrenzte meinungsfreiheit herschen würde. Am wichtigsten ist doch, dass niemand persönlich angegriffen wird.


Meinungsfreiheit deckt unter anderem keine Ehrdelikte wie Verleumdung, üble Nachrede oder Beleidigung. Und aus der Nummer kommen wir als Forenbetreiber in Deutschland rechtlich nicht raus, ganz egal welche individuelle Vorstellung man zum Thema Meinungsfreiheit vertritt.


----------

